# Are you a FA? And do you love cooking?



## Scorsese86 (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been asking to ask this for a while, really.
I love cooking food, and I am quite the chef... so I was wondering, is that one of the reasons why I am a FA?
I know a few guys here do love cooking, so maybe I am not just cuckoo


----------



## PinkRodery (Oct 19, 2010)

I do love to cook. But I'm not sure if it's related.


----------



## kioewen (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't even make toast without burning it. No, I'm no cook. I don't even particularly like food.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2010)

PinkRodery said:


> I do love to cook. But I'm not sure if it's related.


Yeah, me too..... I don't think this is what you're looking for but I'm an FFA and I love to cook.


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

That is all.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 20, 2010)

Christov said:


> That is all.



Make chocolate next time!


----------



## Adrian (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been an FA all my life and very open about it. I also hate/strongly dislike cooking, the only time I do any cooking is when I go backpacking or snow camping. Basically, I am talking about just boiling water to heat up something (placing a boiling bag in the hot water) or to add it to a mix such as oatmeal or powdered apple cider.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 20, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Make chocolate next time!



Amy... just imagine the food I will prepare for you


----------



## frankman (Oct 20, 2010)

I like to cook. I only just found out that I like it, but I'm getting quite good at it. Upsides of break-ups? Check. Downsides? I'm eating at unreasonable hours.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 20, 2010)

FA here who enjoys cooking and is pretty good at it - and yes, they are definitely related.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 21, 2010)

I do like to cook, but my skills have dwindled a lot since moving here. But now that I'm moving I'll have a better kitchen to work with. 

No relation here, but as the FA code of conduct sayeth: *Being able to cook will never count against you.* lol


----------



## natepogue (Oct 21, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> FA here who enjoys cooking and is pretty good at it - and yes, they are definitely related.



I agree 


I'm not the greatest cook or even better than decent, but I gotta say, I find cooking for myself and my woman a pretty sexy thing to do. :eat1:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't typically like to cook, but if I'm with a dude who likes to eat lotsa homecooked food, I'm more willing to cook some food that way


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 21, 2010)

I can cook... but it's always a bit hit and miss. sometimes I'm able to cook a great meal, othertimes I didn't do this or that, and either of us end up with food poisoning.


----------



## Proner (Oct 21, 2010)

FA and love to cook. I don't think these two elements are related for me, I love cooking because it's an activity which awake and stimulate all your senses and also because cooking is sharing (well for me). You share your tastes with each other and what's better than a nice discussion during a good meal :happy:


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 21, 2010)

I can and do cook, though I hardly consider myself an expert. Over the years I've compiled a few favorites, among them doing Cheese Fondue from scratch, making a variety of Sausage Breads, my version of Hawaiian Chicken, some curry dishes and, of course, the ever-popular Zueri Gschnaetzlets mit Schpaetzli. I am also good at taking inventory of a fridge or pantry and then quickly using this and that to create a presentable and visually attractive meal.

I don't love cooking though sometimes it feels good to create something nice, and I don't think it's in any way related to being a FA.


----------



## Emma (Oct 21, 2010)

My husband is no cook, he is awful. I'm ok. I'm not an expert but some of my stuff turns out good and I'm learning by the day.


----------



## frankman (Oct 21, 2010)

I have seriously learned to cook the Robert Rodriguez way. He said in the DVD extras of Once Upon A Time In Mexico that a man that can't cook is worse than a man that can't fuck. Hyperbole, sure, but he went on to explain cooking isn't difficult at all. 
Just pick 1 thing you really really like, something difficult and restaurant-like, and try to make that by following a recipe. Just do that until you're really good at it; cook for friends, family, whatever. Then try to make simpler versions and stuff that resembles that dish (for instance soup made of the same broth base), and before you know it, you're a pretty decent at cooking a whole lot of things.

It just takes a whole lot of practice and time to become really good at cooking in general. You also get really inventive when you try to cook a decent meal from leftovers, and stuff you have lying around. Just know that sometimes you fail utterly, and the finished product tastes like either charcoal, butter, or dung.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 21, 2010)

frankman said:


> I have seriously learned to cook the Robert Rodriguez way. He said in the DVD extras of Once Upon A Time In Mexico that a man that can't cook is worse than a man that can't fuck. Hyperbole, sure, but he went on to explain cooking isn't difficult at all.
> Just pick 1 thing you really really like, something difficult and restaurant-like, and try to make that by following a recipe. Just do that until you're really good at it; cook for friends, family, whatever. Then try to make simpler versions and stuff that resembles that dish (for instance soup made of the same broth base), and before you know it, you're a pretty decent at cooking a whole lot of things.
> 
> It just takes a whole lot of practice and time to become really good at cooking in general. You also get really inventive when you try to cook a decent meal from leftovers, and stuff you have lying around. Just know that sometimes you fail utterly, and the finished product tastes like either charcoal, butter, or dung.



That's a good one! Another cool thing is the Sopranos cooking book! So if you like Italian, like I do, you're introduced to many a great meals.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 21, 2010)

I sometimes ( really ) hate to cook, but I have to eat. Some of you must be famished all the time!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 21, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I sometimes ( really ) hate to cook, but I have to eat. Some of you must be famished all the time!



Well, I think it's more like a hobby. I am no chef or anything, but it's fun to make something on your own, I feel. You know, I do have the occacional TV-dinner, but when I have the time, like during the weekends, it's fun to make something from scratch. Have some music on in the background, and just cook and make a meal. 
Off course, I grew up more or less with my grandma and mom, and they were both making food for the rest of the family, so I was bound to learn it I guess.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 21, 2010)

~Raises hand~

Yup, this lad loves to cook...in fact, I'm currently digesting a healthy portion of homemade chicken and biscuits which came out quite tasty.:eat1:

I've been an FA since before I ever knew or first read the term "FA".

I've been a bachelor for a long time and a diet of canned/fast/microwaved food gets old fast. I taught myself how to cook and I enjoy it.

Now, finding a gal to cook for would be mighty nice indeed but I'm actually starting to see someone right now, so we'll see how it goes.


Dennis


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not sure I would relate enjoying to cook with being a fat admirer. I think it just makes you enthusiastic about cooking.
I do think that certain women you're with might appreciate you more because of it, though.

Do I like to cook? Yes and no. I don't like taking the time to cook, but mainly if it's just for myself. Do I like to cook for my fat girl? Oh god yes. I like to supply, to cater, to take care of her. Though I also enjoy the cooking that comes along with taking care of her. There's a soul behind cooking for her, an essence that's not there when I'm cooking myself.

Also, I'm a feeder, so I know that's part of it.


----------



## Gspoon (Oct 27, 2010)

I think I like to cook because I am an FA/Feeder type of guy. But I also like to cook because it is just a science experiment that tastes great afterward 

I am not sure, perhaps my FAness increased my interest in cooking. But I can't say that because I have an interest in cooking, that it made me more interested in BBWs. Interesting theory though


----------



## Venom (Oct 27, 2010)

I love to cook, its what I do whenever I get bored. Usually the stuff I make is things I don't even eat because vegan cooking gets boring sometimes so I have to go find guys to give the food to. I don't think it has anything to do with me being a FFA though its just a hobby of mine.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 28, 2010)

Psh, I WISH I knew how to cook.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 28, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Psh, I WISH I knew how to cook.



It's never too late to learn a few basics! You'll enjoy showing them off to your lady friends


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a hefty fa who loves to cook.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 28, 2010)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I'm a hefty fa who loves to cook.



Reppin' oregon too 

actually i think oregon kind of sucks, but it's nice to see another person from this shithole who thinks big women are the shit


----------



## ThinkingFA (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes to both. I started cooking when I was very young because both my parents worked outside the home. I was pretty responsible, so they trusted me to make simple meals. 

Cooking has become one of the few things I do well. It's also a chance to bring out my creative and "showy" sides. And people seem to enjoy my cooking. 

My wife used to be fat, and it was great pleasure for me to see her take such pleasure in what I made for her.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 28, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Reppin' oregon too
> 
> actually i think oregon kind of sucks, but it's nice to see another person from this shithole who thinks big women are the shit



it is cold and wet here, and I wish there were more big girls here too, I would like to live in Florida.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Dec 4, 2010)

i make the best monkey bread, grilled cheese, green bean casserole, and poached eggs this side of the mississippi.


----------



## BitsySpider (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm an FFA and I loathe cooking and avoid it every time I can. I eat pretty much the same thing every day of cereal and a quesadilla since it takes all of two seconds to make and I have absolutely zero interest in learning anything new (boring isn't the word for my tastes...bland is). Oddly enough, watching my boy eat is one of my favorite activities, I guess it just doesn't matter to me where he got the food from (although even I will go out of my comfort zone and bake something every so often, but Pillsbury makes my job oh so simple 8D)!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 11, 2010)

i wouldn't say i love to cook but i do love to eat though,but i can definitly whip up a darn-good dish if neccesary.


----------

